

The history of British slave ownership: now its scale can be revealed - walterbell
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jul/12/british-history-slavery-buried-scale-revealed

======
Semiapies
It's always interesting when datasets show something much different from the
accepted historical narrative.

